# 5 star streak



## 123KID (Jan 16, 2018)

Good streak starting out or no?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Only one way to go from there.


----------



## 123KID (Jan 16, 2018)

^ ^ ^
| | |


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

They need a six for you.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Don’t worry you will get a hole pax and they will get Killed for no reason


----------



## Talal Emran (Aug 2, 2018)

Doing well bro


----------



## Alex Driver (Jul 26, 2018)

It makes me sick when things like what happened today happen. I take a fat piece of trash home from grocery shopping, helping him with his groceries both at the store and at his place (2 miles away, so minimum $2.62 payment), and he gives me a 3 star. I was nice to him, I had absolutely no reason to deserve a 3 star. My rating is 4.83 for absolutely no reason.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Alex Driver said:


> It makes me sick when things like what happened today happen. I take a fat piece of trash home from grocery shopping, helping him with his groceries both at the store and at his place (2 miles away, so minimum $2.62 payment), and he gives me a 3 star. I was nice to him, I had absolutely no reason to deserve a 3 star. My rating is 4.83 for absolutely no reason.


Because he really needed that $5 back to buy another bag of Oreos.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Alex Driver said:


> It makes me sick when things like what happened today happen. I take a fat piece of trash home from grocery shopping, helping him with his groceries both at the store and at his place (2 miles away, so minimum $2.62 payment), and he gives me a 3 star. I was nice to him, I had absolutely no reason to deserve a 3 star. My rating is 4.83 for absolutely no reason.


You do know where he lives !


----------

